# teaching and learning items



## mester10

Hola

No sé si es correcta esta frase:

"Contents are teaching and learning items that teachers should encourage their pupils to incorporate in their cognitive structure so as to promote these children´s development"

Muchas gracias


----------



## AbogadoPeter

Ese uso de _contents_ no me suena natural, pero es posible que sea una cuestión de terminología técnica especializada. ¿Se puede ver la oración original, en contexto?


----------



## mester10

Hola

La oración la he creado yo. Me he dado cuenta de que mi verdadera duda es:

- ¿"Teaching and learning items" es correcto?
- ¿ O si es mejor "Teaching-learning items"?

Lo que quiero expresar es "elementos de enseñanza-aprendizaje".

Perdón por las molestias

Espero su respuesta y de quien me pueda ayudar.


----------



## AbogadoPeter

Haciendo una búsqueda breve, vi "_teaching and learning items_", "_teaching-learning items_", y "_teaching/learning items_". Así creo que todos se usa, pero yo prefiero el primero.

Sin embargo, reitero que me parece raro  





mester10 said:


> "Contents are teaching and learning items..."


 en la manera en que empieza con "_contents_". ¿Querías decir _*The* contents...._, u otra cosa?


----------



## mester10

Sí, exáctamente eso quería decir: The contents...

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Dudo del uso de "items" (que sugiere cosas concretas) para conceptos, etc., que deben incorporarse en una estructura cognitiva.


----------



## mester10

Estoy de acuerdo. Sería necesario un término para aludir a cosas abstractas, que pueda englobar los diferentes tipos de contenidos que existen: conceptuales (conceptos, hechos, datos y principios), procedimentales (habilidades y destrezas) y actitudinales.

¿Podría valer "teaching and learning elements" o "teaching and learning objects"?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Tal vez no "objects", que son cosas, pero "elements" o "tools" (que se usa mucho en este sentido figurado) parecen encajar.


----------



## AbogadoPeter

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Dudo del uso de "items" (que sugiere cosas concretas) para conceptos, etc., que deben incorporarse en una estructura cognitiva.





mester10 said:


> Sería necesario un término para aludir a cosas abstractas, que pueda englobar los diferentes tipos de contenidos que existen: conceptuales (conceptos, hechos, datos y principios), procedimentales (habilidades y destrezas) y actitudinales.



Realmente, no. Si buscas términos cómo _test items_ o hasta _cognitive items_ encontrarás muchos ejemplos en escritura profesional, por ejemplo cognitive items at DuckDuckGo
Se usa mucho _items_ en ese contexto.  Pero, prefiero _content_ a _contents._


----------



## mester10

I need to use Contents. There are many different educational contents that have to be taught, such as: animals, vegetables, items of clothes...

On another note, I like both "learning and teaching items" and "learning and teching units. what do u think?


----------



## Peter P

Pues yo prefiero decir: "_Knowledges are teaching and learning subject matters..._"
Saludos
Peter P


----------



## AbogadoPeter

Peter P said:


> Pues yo prefiero decir: "_Knowledges are teaching and learning subject matters..._"
> Saludos
> Peter P


  Perdón, pero ese no tiene sentido en inglés, especialmente "_knowledges_".



mester10 said:


> I need to use Contents. There are many different educational contents that have to be taught, such as: animals, vegetables, items of clothes...
> 
> On another note, I like both "learning and teaching items" and "learning and te*a*ching units. what do u think?



Re "content", check out these resources:
Engender Education - Create and Share Educational Content
Enhancing Education: Defining Educational Content

_Items_ and _units_ are not interchangeable. I would think of a teaching "unit" as equivalent to a module. I would compare the definitions of the two and see which fits best in context.


----------

